# Java file aus Classpath lesen



## Unregistriert (5. Nov 2009)

Hi,

Ich suche eine möglichkeit ein File zu laden was im Classpath liegt. Das File ist ein xml file, es soll im Constructor geladen und ausgelesen werden.

 Ích kann das File laden wenn ich den relativen pfad nehme-> ordnerName/myfile.xml
aber wenn ich die Datei zum Classpath hinzufüge und dann nur den filename verwende(myfile.xml), wird das file nicht gefunden 

Kennt jemand eine möglichkeit wie ich das file aus dem Classpath laden kann?


```
DataLogger.class.getResourceAsStream("myfile.xml")
```
 funktioniert nicht.

```
URL url =  ClassLoader.getSystemResource("myfile.xml");
```
 funktioniert nicht.


----------



## maki (5. Nov 2009)

Smartly load your properties - JavaWorld


----------

